

Ask HN: Can anyone solve this puzzle without an algorithm? - fsethi

I made this game called Ten Large.<p>From my limited understanding of theoretical computer science, it&#x27;s considered a Non-deterministic Polynomial-time hard problem (someone please correct me if I am wrong in this assessment).<p>I am wondering if anyone can solve it without the use of an algorithm?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id959811502
======
bignis
Looks like we'd have to install it and play it to know how the gameplay works.
Is it based on a well-known puzzle that's already described online somewhere?

------
Ardeof
I choose not to click or work with anything Apple related. _Ignores Apple
url_. The previous sentence leads to a much more positive outlook of the
future of Technology.

